# FS: Stargrass,Oak Leaf, Vals & Swords



## Jman17H (Nov 9, 2006)

Shinnersia rivularis (Mexican Oak Leaf) - 9 bunches (5-6 stems) - $2.00 per bunch
Heteranthera zosterfolia (Stargrass) - 3 large bunches (10-15 stems) - $3.25 per bunch
Vallisneria spiralis x. "Crystal" (Crystal Val) - 70 plants - $2.75 for 10 plants 
Echinodorus ozelot (Ozelot Sword) - 4 small plants - $2.50
Echinodorus amazonicus (Amazon Sword) - 3 Large Plants - $2.25 per plant
Lemna minor (Duckweed) - any portion you want for free with plant order or price of shipping if only thing wanted. (This is not in tank with other plants!). I have enough to fully cover a 75gal. 

Also willing to consider trades for: 
Anubias (especially Anubias gigantea, Anubias barteri v. ‘Coffeefolia’ & Anubias gracilis, among others) 
Limnophila aromatica 
Vallisneria "Dark Red Jungle Val" 
Crypts (especially lutea, undulatus, Balansae, Retrospiralis, Spiralis, becketti, among others) 
or other interesting plants

Shipping will be $4.50 and payment by non-cc paypal only or cash upon pickup just south of Polaris mall in Northern Columbus.


----------



## toffee (Jul 5, 2005)

How big are you sword plants? and how much to ship to calif?


----------



## Jman17H (Nov 9, 2006)

The Ozelot swords are small offsrping of a 14" mother plant that I gave to a friend a few weeks back. The young ones have between 2-5 leaves that are maybe up to 3-4". I have pruposly kept them from ideal conditions so they would not grow as quick to the size of the mother plant but I am sure that if you give them what they need that they will be there in no time. i have 3 of these left.

As for the amazon swords, 2 of them are probably 16-18" tall (they touch the surface of a 75 gal) and one is probably 12" tall.

By how much to ship to calif?, I am assuming you mean California (west coast) and not the town in PA or elsewhere? I just realized the other day the shipping prices go up Monday but it would still be around $5 for Priority Mail which takes 2-4 days to arrive.

I will be out of town till Monday evening and thus not able to ship till Tuesday but I will be checking me email and pm's so let me know what you would like and I will send you the total amount with my paypal account info and upon payment can have them in the mail Tuesday.



toffee said:


> How big are you sword plants? and how much to ship to calif?


----------

